# Geek's Chocolate Pig Candy



## geek with fire (Jan 6, 2011)

So, I'm calling this a Geek's recipe, but I'm sure someone here has done this. I'll take away the name if I offend anyone.

I've always thought chocolate and pig candy would go well together. So I gave it a shot tonight. Here's my recipe for pig candy, and the additional process of coating in chocolate.

Pig Candy Recipe:

2 cups brown sugar

2 tsp fresh CBP

2 tsp cinnamon

2 tsp cayenne pepper

1 lb apple or maple flavored bacon

Mix the ingredients by hand and break up the clumps. Take the bacon and slice into thirds. One piece at a time, hand pack as much of the sugar base to both sides of the bacon. Lay each slice on a cooling rack. Place the rack over a cake pan. Sprinkle on more of the sugar base as desired.









Cook at 375 for 17 minutes (I do this for both my drum and my oven. Cook until the sugar is melted well and bubbly).








Remove from the oven and carefully remove each piece from the cooling rack. Place on a piece of foil. Place the foil in the ice box for about 3-5 minutes, just until mostly cool.

*Adding chocolate:*

In a double broiler melt 1/2 package of chocolate almond bark. Coat both sides of the candied bacon one at a time. Each time pick the bacon up out of the chocolate and gently scrape excess chocolate. Remember, this is a bacon recipe. The chocolate is just an enhancer. Place each slice back onto the foil and place in the ice box until the chocolate sets.








Here's the gooey center of my chocolate pig candy. Enjoy.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks good Josh

Just an FYI - you could also grab one corner with some tongs and dip both sides at once and place on parchment or wax paper to save time - just scrape off the extra


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 6, 2011)

Man this looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Man oh Man you can't get much better then that. Bacon is yummy and then you add chocolate thats Yumm O


----------



## ak1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bacon & Chocolate! Wow that looks tasty


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW! That there is a thing of beuty! I forsee a booth at the state fair with your name on it..... lol.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Josh, great to see you posting again. Just like you to post some lip smacking recipe, and the pic are E to the T. Thanks for sharing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## pittman (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2011)

I just fell out of my chair. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I don't care for sweet stuff but I'd break in for that.


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy fr$&@'in [email protected]@p that's awesome!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like quite the taste tempting treat. Nice.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Mr. Geek!

     Great to hear from you again. That recipe, just like so many of your other posts, looks great. I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## roller (Jul 20, 2011)

Don`t know why that would offend anyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

